# Silver Spring Maryland



## Greeneverywhere (Nov 7, 2008)

Just picked up a contract for a small townhouse community very close to Briggs Chaney and Route 29. Easy to do with a pickup and small spreader. I have a crew to do the walks. Perfect opportunity for someone who has work in the area. Greg


----------



## forwhlr989 (Jan 9, 2010)

PM sent greg


----------

